
So, you want to be an embedded engineer (2006) - omilu
https://archive.org/stream/pdfy-MKFMCCNbqENoR3Ft/Elsevier.So.You.Wanna.Be.An.Embedded.Engineer.2006.RETAiL.eBook-DeBTBook_djvu.txt
======
godelmachine
I am quite a fan of Newnes publications

